# Oberon DX Covers with Platform are now UP!!!!!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

.... hey gang

I have the word that the Oberon DX covers will be up and ready to order TONIGHT.. as soon as I it goes live (and it might be earlier) I will let you know... (they are tinkering with the website as we speak)

Also all the covers will be there EXCEPT the Ginko, this won't be ready for another week or two it is possible they may add it to the site for a pre order but I wanted to make you aware that Brendon had to redo the design for the DX and he was out last week, so  it will be for sale in Red and in Fern but with a slight delay!!


Just a heads up.. keep you posted as I get the info!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

woo hoo!

Are the colors/designs for the DX to be the same as for the K2?  Because I didn't think they did the Bold Celtic in Saddle. . .but that's what I had for my beta. . . .just wonderin'.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

As far as  I know they are the same as the K2, except the  peacock will not be offered


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess we'll know for sure soon enough!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if the extra large journal covers will fit the DX like the large ones fit the K2?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Forester I am not 100% sure but don't think its an exact fit.. I know that they are redoing the design on the KDX covers to have it seen a bit more and revamping the interior, also the KDX will have a horizontal way to fold back the cover so you can read it standing up  as well as a regular book form..and the cover will be cheaper then the jounral.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

That sounds nice.  I can hardly wait to see what they came out with.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday to me.
Happy Birthday to me.
I'm buying myself a new Oberon!
Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The extra large journal is 8.75 x 11.5.   My DX cover (beta version) measures 8 x 11.  So, slightly smaller.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

How about Happy Birthday (even if it isn't) to Oberon (they are giving birth to the Kindle DX cover) for getting out so soon and paving their way to a new product!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> Happy Birthday to me.
> I'm buying myself a new Oberon!
> Happy Birthday to me!


Happy Birthday Heather, What are you getting? Did you push the button on the DX or the K 2 and what Oberon cover are you getting? Did you get my pm last night on the elegant black kindle original bag?
Paula ny


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't mean to leave you out Heather. . .A very Happy Birthday to you!! I hope you get the cover of your dreams! _*Happy Birthday!*_


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have not pushed the button on the DX...yet. But I'm getting closer. I'm waitig to see how Oberon has designed the cover.

As for which Oberon I'm getting I'm waitig to see the designs, but I'm leaning heavily toward the Red Hummingbird. I've been requesting it since Oberon started designing Kindle covers. If I had been patient enough, I would have gotten it instead of the sky blue Butterfly I got last month for my K2.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats,

Happy Birthday!  It's a beautiful day for it.


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

My parents gave me the money for the Kindle DX and a cover for my birthday.
It isn't until August but they gave me the cash early so I could pre-order from Amazon.
I got the Kindle DX on June 15th and have finished 9 books so far but am starting to get nervous carrying him in just a laptop bag.
So far I have narrowed down my Oberon choice to either Forest, Avenue of Trees, Ginko or Dragonfly Pond - it will depend on the available colors.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

well in a few hours you can make your choice, I LOVE the platform option and use it more then I thought I would.. comes it handy for the DX especially if eating anything.. LOL


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you Patrizia! For all you do and convey to us the Kindleboard! We appreciate your time and thoughtfullness. . . Have a great weekend!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

aww thanks... that is so sweet , I am happy to do it


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

capnfrank said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> My parents gave me the money for the Kindle DX and a cover for my birthday.
> It isn't until August but they gave me the cash early so I could pre-order from Amazon.
> ...


I have the Forest cover in green and the Hoskuai Wave in navy (both for the K2). I love the Forest cover. The Wave is nice too, but I really like the Forest.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

hey I did my best to put that greenman in front of them Kevin.. maybe in time.. LOL


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> hey I did my best to put that greenman in front of them Kevin.. maybe in time.. LOL


The greenman design is my favorite of all the designs. I have it in purple, the large journal, and used it with my Amazon cover. While I loved being able to have that design in the color I wanted, over time I did get tired of the bulkiness of both covers. I think the greenman design would also look good in the new sky blue color.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh I KNOW.. believe me.. when I did the poll you voted and then people were emailing me voting FOR YOU.. it was hysterical.. Kevin wants Greenman.. I can't remember all of the other requests but this one stick with me.. but you get points for the Trendy Digital stuff


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

hi Patrizia,

It's getting late. What time do you think they'll post the DX covers?  Can't wait!!!
Thanks for always giving us the heads up on Oberon. I love reading all your posts.
Rich


----------



## nathan19 (Jul 10, 2009)

everyman said:


> hi Patrizia,
> 
> It's getting late. What time do you think they'll post the DX covers? Can't wait!!!
> Thanks for always giving us the heads up on Oberon. I love reading all your posts.
> Rich


I'm starting to get impatient  I keep checking back to see if they're up yet. Hopefully soon


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> oh I KNOW.. believe me.. when I did the poll you voted and then people were emailing me voting FOR YOU.. it was hysterical.. Kevin wants Greenman.. I can't remember all of the other requests but this one stick with me.. but you get points for the Trendy Digital stuff


I think the Trendy Digital stuff is another Kevin here on the boards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

8:41 EDT

Not yet


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I feel like a broken record. . . .Patience my dear, patience. . . Telling me more that you. LOL[/color]


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

The anticipation is great isn't it? LOL


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

well remember they are on pacific time.. Don told me tonight at the latest tomorrow morning but they are working on trying to get them on tonight.. its only 5:55 there

and Kevin OOPS.. I know the trendy digital Kevin posted here before... my mistake.

but HEY I still remember you were my greenman guy.. 200 plus votes and that stuck out. LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been reminding myself of that. . . . and, really, since I'll be away all week next week it's not like I'll really have time to think about it. . . . .don't know why I'm so anxious to see 'em!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.. hey I just wandered over there and  ended up looking at the tree of life earrings, love those.

I just checked email.. becca sent me one about an hour or so ago saying they are waiting on a few photos.. etc but they are working on it, and I know she was working from home today and they are on it ..


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm as ready as I can be. I've book marked the site, made an account with them so all I have to do is add the payment information, and I have the cover picked out (purple Roof of Heaven). 

Definitely feeling anticipation here *face bloody excited* ...  .


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. as SOON as I know anything I will post.. I just sent her an email saying HEY WHATS UP.. LOL


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

OK everyone, is this or is this not as bad as waiting for the new kindle DX it's self to come on line?


----------



## bbz (Jun 29, 2009)

i don't mean to ruin the suspense, but i do always like to try things like go to the kindle2 page and change the URL to say kindleDX instead.  if only i could justify affording one!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bbz said:


> i don't mean to ruin the suspense, but i do always like to try things like go to the kindle2 page and change the URL to say kindleDX instead. if only i could justify affording one!


I've been trying that..Hasn't worked for me yet.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

bbx,

Great idea - tried it, didn't work


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

DX covers are up fellow kindleboarders!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No Humminbgird?  I'm gonna cry   I hope they just missed it.

But..they are beautiful!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have ordered the Celtic Hound in the wine. I am now on Oberon watch!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv

I asked don about your hummingbird today.. was told that they are also going to wait on that design to see how popular it is.. the peacock everyone wanted has only had four orders in the K2, its one of those designs that I think you will have to request.. I would email them, and I will bring it up again

Here is the direct link gang

http://oberondesign.com/store/kindleDX.php


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

please note the covers can be used two ways.. here is the link to explain how that works

http://oberondesign.com/store/kindleDX2.php

it works great and is very sturdy but light enough to read from


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

Order has been in place!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

did you guys see the platform link?

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleDX2.php


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you think the bungie cord will stretch after a while?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The photos of the DX covers came out great !!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

nope..I have the same cord on the beta version.. however this new closure is terrific.. .. It is very sturdy..


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

they been working on it all day.. they wanted to get everything up by tonight.  They did add the Ginko for pre order they were going to wait but decided not to but to allow it to be ordered now.. I think it was a good plan


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Great, that was my one concern. I have to not break my own rule and be patient till it gets here on Monday!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did see the link where it can stand up.  What a great feature.  
deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

It works reallly well too and you CAN get to the buttons, I love that feature and used it more then I Thought I would



drenee said:


> I did see the link where it can stand up. What a great feature.
> deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. I find I used that feature more then I expected I would.. that size in person is amazing


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I did see the platform feature and it looks great. I will probably use it alot. Especially laying in bed reading. Great idea!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Darn Oberon!!! I never thought I would say this, but I really, really, really want one now. I can't decide what I want. I only need ONE cover. M-Edge, Noreve, or Oberon? GAH!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just showed my hubby the picture of the new cover and the platform device. Thought it was great! Yeah, did not have to convince him very much. whew! One problem solved. . .


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I've got my order in for the purple Roof of Heaven cover and I've got the feeling that the wait is going to be unbearable. Odd that I should be anticipating the arrival of the cover more than I did the DX itself.

And I saw the platform feature after I made the order, could be interesting.

Last but not least, thanks for making this attention grabbing thread.


----------



## Mother Beaver (Nov 13, 2008)

they're up!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

You are most welcome. Hope you do not have to wait too long for your ROH. Enjoy when you do get it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

yep we posted it two posts above yours.. look for the platform feature as well


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I love that feature it works very well and there is an improvementon it since the beta versions.. I think you will be pleased.. I am telling you at that size they are gorgeous but the ROH you HAVE to post pictures, in a K2 it is stunning but the DX size would be amazing!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

How long does it usually take it get one anyhow?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

about a week I am thinking from the time of order


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've merged the two threads about the Oberon DX covers, thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

no merging we want to overtake the board .. LOL


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> about a week I am thinking from the time of order


Thanks. I'm seriously conflicted on what I want for a cover. I was so sure that I wouldn't get an Oberon. Though, the beautiful artwork is influencing me. But then I realized that a Noreve will almost be just as expensive, no matter how much I love their rail system. Then, I think about it some more, and logically I could save a ton of money with a M-Edge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> no merging we want to overtake the board .. LOL


I think you might be there...  I'm going to merge the DX Platform thread in here too, so people only have to look one place to learn about the DX covers.

I saw Ann's DX cover, beautiful, and I liked the platform thingy.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

This is just me.. I have Medge and love the stuff they do, but I do love the fact I am supporting a familly business in the US.. they are made here, Medge is mass produced overseas and again I do like the products and have several of them but to me Oberon is a piece of art.. where I might have three or four Medge the Oberons are like a special cover if that makes sense. I admit when i look at it I am always impressed by them.  

I love Don, Becca and Brandon,  less then 10 people are doing all this work not just for Kindle but the journals..  even the buttons are done here.. NOTHING goes overseas.. in this economy I admit I love that, and the company has been around about 40 or so years if I am not mistaken... to me that kind of support means alot being a business owner myself and yeah the wow factor gets to me in person I admit it


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Link to Platform info (since posts are merged) thanks!

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleDX2.php


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been waiting sort of patiently and finally e-mailed Becca Wednesday and she said that my order will be first sent out of the Ginkgo Red DX Cover when it finally is available.  As of this evening it is officially on pre-order.  Hope it is sent out sooner than the estimate, but we will see.  Have my fingers crossed.  

luvshihtzu


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Patrizia, just trying to do a little housekeeping!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv

uh.. that would be the SECOND one on order.. LOL.. J/k, I am holding out for mine as well, the issue with the Ginko is that Brendon , her brother and the other owner, was on vacation last week and he has to redo the design for the GInko due to the some tech glitches in the original. so that is why they are hoping it will be done the last week in July.. just wanted to make sure all the kinks are worked out.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I know someone earlier mentioned, but I don't know where it is now, that three threads are merged together. What ever happened to the Hummingbird?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Luv
> 
> I asked don about your hummingbird today.. was told that they are also going to wait on that design to see how popular it is.. the peacock everyone wanted has only had four orders in the K2, its one of those designs that I think you will have to request.. I would email them, and I will bring it up again
> 
> ...


I'm disappointed, but more in myself for deciding before I saw what was up. I will email them and hope for the best. My luck, they'll add it 1 week after I receive whichever I do order.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

don't hesitate to ask them.. they dont know unless you guys request it.. I was certain they were adding it and I asked Don today and he said he did not do a plate for it, I told him it was requested by several people , he said in blue its gorgeous.. lol..but anyway let them know you are interested , I think its a very pretty design that is one of my top choices as well


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I also like the Hummingbird. If they had it, I think I would bite the bullet and go ahead to purchase an Oberon.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> don't hesitate to ask them.. they dont know unless you guys request it.. I was certain they were adding it and I asked Don today and he said he did not do a plate for it, I told him it was requested by several people , he said in blue its gorgeous.. lol..but anyway let them know you are interested , I think its a very pretty design that is one of my top choices as well


I would be happy with the hummingbird in blue if I cannot get the peacock.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I can't find the post that I was looking for... *edit* Found it.



Patrizia said:


> I am telling you at that size they are gorgeous but the ROH you HAVE to post pictures, in a K2 it is stunning but the DX size would be amazing!


Taking pictures won't be a problem, nor will hosting them, getting an accurate color will be a problem as all I know about the camera is how to zoom, and take a picture. But I'll give it my best shot.

Might as well add that I'm already thinking about getting a red River Garden checkbook cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay all you hummingbird people need to email oberon!!! Let them know its one you want!! here is the address and Don and Becca read these personally!!

[email protected]


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Just sent an e-mail!  I really do hope they decide to put it in.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I think in time they will.. : ) I love that design as well


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am a little disappointed in the choices on the DX Oberon pages even though I am getting my Red Ginkgo.  (It is the only one I am truly in love with)  For sure, I thought Oberon would offer the new Hummingbird and Peacock for the DX.  Maybe, they will be offered later if enough people ask for them.  Hope so.  With the high prices, you really have to love the design in order to place the order.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I am a little disappointed in the choices on the DX Oberon pages even though I am getting my Red Ginkgo. (It is the only one I am truly in love with) For sure, I thought Oberon would offer the new Hummingbird and Peacock for the DX. Maybe, they will be offered later if enough people ask for them. Hope so. With the high prices, you really have to love the design in order to place the order.
> 
> luvshihtzu


Gotta agree with you there. I was totally surprised to find out not all the designs were incorporated. Though, it makes sense that they want more people interested in the design before they proceed to make it because it's really time consuming.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I doubt that they will sell as many DX covers as K1 and K2 covers, because the DX has fewer owners, due to the high price of it, at least for now.  Considering that, I can see why the DX cover selection would be more limited than that of the K1 and K2 covers.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> okay all you hummingbird people need to email oberon!!! Let them know its one you want!! here is the address and Don and Becca read these personally!!
> 
> [email protected]


I just sent them an email. I would love this cover in sky blue.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You know, I'm just excited for the Sony folks - they can have a lovely Oberon cover now too.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Anne, I also asked for it in sky blue.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> okay all you hummingbird people need to email oberon!!! Let them know its one you want!! here is the address and Don and Becca read these personally!!
> 
> [email protected]


Email sent. I practically begged. I'd offer my firstborn, but she does too much work around the house...maybe my 2nd born. She doesn't eat much.

I asked for Sky blue or Red. I like both and while currently leaning towards read, would be happy with the blue.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Anne, I also asked for it in sky blue.


I hope they make it. I would love this cover in sky blue. I was a beta tester for the DX covers and I have the Celtic hound in wine it is beautiful. Now I want one in sky blue. All the covers they have in sky blue I do not want. I want the hummingbird.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I posted a letter here a while back (I will try to find it) from Becca explaining the process of the expense of a new design... let me see if I can hunt it down


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Some of the designs I can't decide if I like them or not like the Dragon, Butterfly, and the Avenue of Trees.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Some of the designs I can't decide if I like them or not like the Dragon, Butterfly, and the Avenue of Trees.


I like the Dragon. But I really want a cover in the sky blue.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

If they decide not to put the Hummingbird up, I'm going for the Dragonfly Pond. Though its not official that I'll get an Oberon.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, the DX covers are so big and beautiful, even more awesome than other Oberon products.  Honestly, I find myself wishing for a DX - just to get the cover!!!  A little twisted 

Thanks for keeping us all so well informed, Patrizia, as usual ~

Elizabeth


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Eliabeth, that's not twisted at all. They really are gorgeous.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay here is part of the letter.. so EMAIL those requests!! they do read them and listen.. 


Thank you for your enthusiasm for what we do and for supporting our craftsmanship!



First of all I must warn you that the Peacock design will not be offered on the DX unless we find we have more requests (so feel free to mail those in!)


Our long standing policy on new images is that we take a wait and see attitude. We broke our own rules offering it on the K2 covers because of the results of the Kindle Boards poll Patrizia took on our instruction. There is always enthusiasm for new images but you’d be amazed at the number of those that, after an initial burst of acceptance, fall off and are discontinued in their second year, especially something like a peacock image that isn’t for everybody. 


In 2010 we hope to offer a way for people to customize their cover with choices of image, color, button, etc but we can’t even consider this work until next year. 

Please remember too we are a VERY small company but are also a wholesale company servicing thousands of retail stores across the country and our busy season for them begins in August. We have released more new products in the last 6 months than we have in the last 3 years and after the release of the DX we need to turn our attention to helping our stores through another difficult holiday selling season !!


meanwhile we are working as hard as we can to greet each request: K1, K2 covers, charms, new buttons, new images, Sony Reader covers, and DX covers with our own sense of wonder and gratitude for our great and enthusiastic circle of new customers. Again, we’re sorry if we disappointed you, that is never our intention. 

Kind regards,

Becca


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

You could always get a cover if you wanted without the DX. LOL.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah the covers in person are IMPRESSIVE!!!! I am looking at a design I am not a fan of and still think its stunning


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> If they decide not to put the Hummingbird up, I'm going for the Dragonfly Pond. Though its not official that I'll get an Oberon.


You are right the Dragonfly Pond is nice. I may think about that one if they do not put up the Hummingbird.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Just ordered mine the "Celtic Cross" in black.  I have one for my K2 and thought it would be nice to have a matched set.  No comes the hurry up and wait.  Sure hope they have some made up and will ship soon.  I know better than that so will re-enforce my patience and read a few books. After all that's what the Kindle is for, it's not an object to dress up real dandy and parade around town extolling the emperor's new suit, is it?

Let's see how many books will I need to order before the new suit arrives, hmmmm?


----------



## edost (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello - 

I have a question about this DX cover.  One of the things that I really like about my Amazon cover is the ability to fold it flat back to back and read it as if it were a "single sheet of paper" if you will.  The Amazon cover is able to do that because it is rigid and it stays put because of the magnets.  It appears that the Oberon cover is soft and may not stay like that.  Can anyone with an Oberon cover tell me if this is the case?  Pictures would be great.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

I was fortunate to be a beta tester so I have first hand knowledge of the Oberon DX covers.  I also read in the manner that you are describing ( with the cover folded back onto itself). I was quite pleased with the Oberon cover in that it was amazingly flat when the cover was folded back onto itself.  It is flatter than the M-edge covers ( I had an M-edge for my kindle 2).  There are two  reasons that the Oberon is much flatter than the M-edge: 1) my Oberon cover was made of a much higher quality of leather and therefore much more supple than the M-edge cover and 2) the M-edge cover has that extra space in the spine to house the E-illuminator light.  This extra space in the M-edge does not allow the cover to fold back as readily as the Oberon.  Eric, I am not sure what you mean when you say that the Oberon cover "may not stay" flat.  Whenever I read with the cover in the above manner the cover remained in the position I held it in.

I certainly understand the importance of your question because this was one of the issues I was looking at as a beta tester.  However I can assure you that you will be completely happy with how the Oberon covers fold back.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## edost (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response ghum.

What I meant by it not staying flat is that I didn't want to have to hold it together the whole time I'm reading.  The Amazon cover stays folded onto itself because of the magnets.  How does the Oberon keep from folding back on top of the screen if you're not holding it all the time?

Thanks again,

Eric


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eric. . .once it's broken in a bit. . .it will definitely stay flat.  I Beta Tested a DX cover and it's absolutely not a problem!  I was worried too because I never fold my K1 cover (Oberon) all the way back. . .just a thing I don't like to do.  But I knew I'd have to with the DX one as that's part of the point of the platform design.

As to the platform stand up device. . .it is truly elegant.  And the system they're selling is, in my opinion, an improvement on what we beta tested.  Initially, it had a tab with Velcro hooks, not too large, that stuck to a tab of Velcro fuzzy.  The tab stuck out when closed unless you tucked it away.  This new system seems designed to be completely unobtrusive when not in use, completely functional when it is, and has no Velcro.  (Some of you may recall I'm not a fan in general  )

I anticipate trading in my beta when I decide what color and design to get. . . .

Or. . . the beta I tested is the Bold Celtic in SADDLE, a color not offered on the site.  If it's something someone would be interested in, I would be willing to think about whether we could work something out. . . .I won't be on the boards much for the next week, but if anyone is seriously interested in it, send me a PM and I'll get back to you after I'm home from my trip and have had some time to think about what I want to do.


----------



## edost (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks all.  I've placed an order for the Dark Green Creekbed Maple.  When I get it, I'll post pictures and let you know my thoughts.

Thanks again,

Eric


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Guess they don't want me to post anymore. . .Merged the thread I started and took my name off it. Oh well. I will have to find somewhere else to go. Was just trying to help others. Did not mean to step on anyone else's toes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> Guess they don't want me to post anymore. . .Merged the thread I started and took my name off it. Oh well. I will have to find somewhere else to go. Was just trying to help others. Did not mean to step on anyone else's toes.


It had nothing to do with not wanting you to post. It was merged with 2 other threads. The oldest thread remains as the title. Many times the mods will merge related threads just to keep the board a bit more organized.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SpiritWind!

 Of course we want you to post! As Heather said, and as I've got in the sticky post about the Accessories Board Cleanup, I'm trying to combine like threads to make it easier for others! Your post is still here and the subject of any of the responses to your post remain the same even though they are folded in! There are only about 6 bazillion Oberon threads and I needed to combine some of them. 

Most of us who post a lot have had threads combined at some point, it happens when several people have a good idea at close to the same time. Unfortunately, I can't set who will be the initiator of the thread as it defaults to the oldest post, as Heather said.

Keep up the good work letting people know about great accessories!










Betsy


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

No problem, I am new at this and probably was a little too sensitive. I do appreciate all the time others put into the board and most of the time it is to tell them so. I was excited last night for everyone to be able to finally order. Anyway, have a great weekend. Nancy


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> okay here is part of the letter.. so EMAIL those requests!! they do read them and listen..
> 
> Thank you for your enthusiasm for what we do and for supporting our craftsmanship!
> 
> ...


So, does that mean the Hummingbird won't be offered?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> Guess they don't want me to post anymore. . .Merged the thread I started and took my name off it. Oh well. I will have to find somewhere else to go. Was just trying to help others. Did not mean to step on anyone else's toes.


Oh no it wasn't like that at all.When they merge threads to become one then the author of the 1st post of the topic is noted.At least that is how I understand it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

There were three threads and Betsy went ahead and merged him so I am guessing some confusion.. ''

it was not personal.. and as far as the Hummingbird I need to get an answer on that and will have one hopefully monday


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> There were three threads and Betsy went ahead and merged him so I am guessing some confusion.. ''
> 
> it was not personal.. and as far as the Hummingbird I need to get an answer on that and will have one hopefully monday


I hope the answer to the Hummingbird is yes. Off to take a shower and get some housework done.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> There were three threads and Betsy went ahead and merged him so I am guessing some confusion.. ''
> 
> it was not personal.. and as far as the Hummingbird I need to get an answer on that and will have one hopefully monday


Thanks so much, Patrizia! I'm painfully awaiting their decision!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I was so close to ordering the cover today. But I kept telling myself I have to wait for the decision to be made on the Hummingbird.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> I was so close to ordering the cover today. But I kept telling myself I have to wait for the decision to be made on the Hummingbird.


Wait a little longer in case we get the Hummingbird.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Annie said:


> I was so close to ordering the cover today. But I kept telling myself I have to wait for the decision to be made on the Hummingbird.


I would wait it out IF that is the cover you really want.At the price of the Oberon KDX covers you definitely want to be sure.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Annie said:


> I was so close to ordering the cover today. But I kept telling myself I have to wait for the decision to be made on the Hummingbird.


Yes, wait and see if they'll do the Hummingbird for us.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I would wait it out IF that is the cover you really want.At the price of the Oberon KDX covers you definitely want to be sure.


I agree


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will have an answer tomorrow!! I promise!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I will have an answer tomorrow!! I promise!!


Thanks Patrizia I will keep my fingers crossed that we get the Hummingbird.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Today's the day! *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Today's the day! *taps foot impatiently*


I am waiting for Patrizia to post also.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am waiting for Patrizia to post also.


Give them a bit of time . It's only 8 am there. They have all of our emails to wade through too.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

at the time of your posts it was 6 am pacific time.  Let them wake up


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Give them a bit of time . It's only 8 am there. They have all of our emails to wade through too.


I realize that it is early for them. I just cannot wait to hear if they are going to make the Hummingbird. Also Patrizia said she was going to talk to them about it today.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The email I just got back from Becca. It said they don't plan to introduce any more new products or new designs this year, but it will be added to her wishlist folder.  

Guess that means no Hummingbird.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The email I just got back from Becca. It said they don't plan to introduce any more new products or new designs this year, but it will be added to her wishlist folder.
> 
> Guess that means no Hummingbird.


Me too. I think it was a copy and paste e-mail.  I guess I'll go order that Oberon now to make me feel better. Or should I wait?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Annie said:


> Me too. I think it was a copy and paste e-mail.  I guess I'll go order that Oberon now to make me feel better. Or should I wait?


Go ahead and order. There are plenty of other beautiful designs to choose from and you need to protect your Kindle!

L


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Go ahead and order. There are plenty of other beautiful designs to choose from and you need to protect your Kindle!
> 
> L


Will do. I just put in an order for Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good for you Annie. I so hope you enjoy it. I was hoping they would come out with the Hummingbird for all you who wanted it. It is so beautiful. But I know you will enjoy yours!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to post the hummingbird response in a new post since this one is getting super long!!! Talked to becca today and am posting the info now.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> Good for you Annie. I so hope you enjoy it. I was hoping they would come out with the Hummingbird for all you who wanted it. It is so beautiful. But I know you will enjoy yours!!


I'm sure I will too.  I saw yours today, and I'm getting too excited for my own good. But it will be at least a week's wait, so I need to find other things to occupy me. Of course, I have plenty to do, just don't wanna do it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie I want that twilight photo .. lol the one on your kindle (borsabella bag ad)


----------

